# SB29112019 Red HMPK × Red/Blue HMPK Koi carriers



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

So yet another spawn, yeah we've been busy. This is a special spawn as it follows Bettas4all standards, although I am not part of the team I bought it directly from a Vivarium and the hobbyists of Bettas4all had a stand there. They also had a show, but as the main purpose was to sell and spread the love for bettas, I assume the quality brought to the Vivarium isn't as good as it is in non selling shows (or shows where there are bettas for sale but not all of the show bettas actually go for sale).

Anyways the male is a Red HMPK (koi carrier) and won the 2nd prize if his category (can't remember but think it was 1 color asymmetrical HMPK) and the female Red/Blue HMPK (koi carrier) won 1st prize (have no clue what category).

27/11 - Female introduced
28/11 - Female released
30/11 - Couple successfully spawned (Female taken out)
1/12 - Fry hatched

Fingers crossed for some kois! I hope for 25% of the spawn to be koi 






Yes, I'm quite shocked with the amount of live hanging at that nest too...

P.S. I'm sorry for the bad picture of the dad, I'll be sure to take a good one after the he is conditioned.

P.P.S. I accidentally got a betta mahachaiensis spawn... I was thinking it would be a quite boring spawn for everyone so was doubting to post or not. Anyways if anyone is intrested let me know and I will post it on a new thread.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2019)

Hey! I also went to the vivarium and think I may have spotted that male with the ribbon-medal-thingy on his container! 
You don't happen to live in the eastern part of the Netherlands, do you?


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

Vermart said:


> Hey! I also went to the vivarium and think I may have spotted that male with the ribbon-medal-thingy on his container!
> 
> You don't happen to live in the eastern part of the Netherlands, do you?


Nop. North/East of Belgium, closest part of the Netherlands to me is Eindhoven  and indeed he was on the left part (show ones) and had the ribbon marking is second place. Thanks for not buying him before I had the chance! Lol

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2019)

JettaBetta said:


> Nop. North/East of Belgium, closest part of the Netherlands to me is Eindhoven  and indeed he was on the left part (show ones) and had the ribbon marking is second place. Thanks for not buying him before I had the chance! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Ah drats, that is a bit far for a casual trip, me living up north here and all that  Probably Eindhoven is as far from me on this side as you it is for you from that side.
Haha, no problem  I was looking for a yellow-based boy and ended up buying a spectacular pineapple with some kind of half-expressed red dalmatian spotting, so left satisfied. They definitely had some spectacular choice though.

I love peeking at your spawn logs (though I tend to stick to lurking rather than posting), looking forward to how this spawn will turn out!


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

Vermart said:


> Ah drats, that is a bit far for a casual trip, me living up north here and all that  Probably Eindhoven is as far from me on this side as you it is for you from that side.
> 
> Haha, no problem  I was looking for a yellow-based boy and ended up buying a spectacular pineapple with some kind of half-expressed red dalmatian spotting, so left satisfied. They definitely had some spectacular choice though.
> 
> ...


I will only work on my yellow line in 2020 anyways, will have a Fancy line as well as a Solid one. I can always ship so if you ever see something you like just let me know! I'm a hobbyist so the point is not making money, but space runs out at some point 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

Nice surprise, there is at least 2 fry that are double tail in this spawn! I'm exicted  will post pictures as soon as I have time to chase those DTs lol

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. My camera could only pick up the tails now, so here we go. Confirmed DT in this spawn!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------

